# Maxus not cutting it



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

I have had my maxus for 4 years and thousands and of rounds through it thousands of duck loads that is. Cleaned and maintained regularly. It has been a very good gun. That is until last year I had an issue with feeding shells. Sent it to browning and they would not do a thing said nothing was wrong. Cleaned by a local gun smith and said it was just getting "worn". Put some new springs in it. Made it through my nodak trip and everything and I am having issues again. Not that I am giving up by I am no longer confident in this gun. I am looking to get another gun. I have considered the browning a5, benelli sbe2, and beretta a400 extreme. Does anyone have any input on these three guns? What should I do. Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## da_quaker_whacker (Oct 5, 2013)

Hunt with a gentleman who shoots an a5 not only is it an awesome gun its dependable an he fell in love with it and the raised back helps tremendously you pull up and that bead is right there. I was thinking about saving for one myself


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have 2 Benelli SBE's that I have had for over 15 years and have fired thousand of rounds thru them and they still work flawlessly.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Will not feed as in magazine tube issue or cycling.. If it were me and were cycling I would contact Jeff at SRM performance products and see what he has to say.. He surely knows Browning/winchester gas systems and solved all my cycling issues.. Browning Half azzed sealed the piston on the maxxus but I believe SRM has a better fix, but not completely sure.. If you shoot it well, have already beat up, and its fixable why invest money in a new gun.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I was kicking around the idea of getting a new a5. I love the way they shoulder and feel. 2 of my friends bought brand new ones last year... Both have had cycling issues. Not cool when you have a $1500+ single shot.

Haven't had a issue with my sbe2. I shoot 2+ flats of steel and 3 or more flats of target loads a year with it.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I was kicking around the idea of getting a new a5. I love the way they shoulder and feel. 2 of my friends bought brand new ones last year... Both have had cycling issues. Not cool when you have a $1500+ single shot.
> 
> Haven't had a issue with my sbe2. I shoot 2+ flats of steel and 3 or more flats of target loads a year with it.


They had issues with brand new maxus?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hunted with a guy in Arkansas who had the new A-5 bye hated it. I seen it give him problems over the course of 4 days. I shoot skeet with a guy who shoots an SBE2. It definitely does not like light loads. It's always messing up. I shoot an A400. I'm on my 3rd year with it and it's been flawless. It shoots 7/8 oz to the heaviest loads just fine. It runs dirty just fine. Not only single failure to feed or anything with it. I know some guys had problems with the initial runs of them. I think they have it figured out now though.


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have an sx3,,,no issues so far but when I'm way back in the poop and don't have the option of going to the truck, I always take my 870...I've been let down on good days by several different semi autos ... 870 is bomb proof, not only that I got so used to shooting the 870, the lighter sx3 threw me off at first because I was acclimated with the heavier gun


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Is there a dead horse that has been kicked more, lol. Sometimes i wish everyone would just buy a Beretta and be done with it, but then there would be no more "Shotgun issue" threads. :evil:


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

4 years? thousands of rounds, your ammo bill must be unreal.

I hunt with some Mossberg handed down from the mid 60's...probly gets about 500 rounds out of it a year max...most year is only about 200. but I don't miss much, and am happy with just a couple game animals coming home. if that is grouse, duck, bunny, deer, whatever.

if I spent the price for what guns cost nowadays and it only lasted 4 years I would demand a brand new gun myself...seems unreal unless you are shooting tens of thousands of rounds out of it a year. four years and being worn is no good, I would go find a double barrel myself if that was my only option.

but the fifty year old gun still does good, and outshoots my buddies new guns year after year even tho I hunt more than them...best of luck finding a new shotgun, I would steer clear of being worn out so fast and avoid that manufacturer.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I suffered with the same type of issues with autoloaders for years. Switched to an O/U.....problem solved!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have not examined the piston in the Maxus.. Is their a spring in the gas piston.. If there is that is most likely your problem. The spring in the X2, X3, Gold and Silver is the first thing to cause cycle failure.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

That is strange, I have only heard good things about that shotgun. I'm surprised Browning was not more receptive to the issue--maybe call them back and tell them about the gun smith work. 

I have an SBE2, granted only for a year and a half now, but it has never given me a problem and I have put it through some rough business. Because of the inertia system Benelli uses, it will not cycle loads smaller than 1-1/8 oz.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I have an X-2 and have had repeated cycling issues with it. I should buy a SureCycle for it, but whatever. For now, it shoots Kent ammo just fine, so I'll stick with that. 

Sacrificing pattern though...Kent is about 3rd or 4th best out of that gun.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

my winchester 1300 goes bang, every time.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> That is strange, I have only heard good things about that shotgun. I'm surprised Browning was not more receptive to the issue--maybe call them back and tell them about the gun smith work.
> 
> I have an SBE2, granted only for a year and a half now, but it has never given me a problem and I have put it through some rough business. Because of the inertia system Benelli uses, it will not cycle loads smaller than 1-1/8 oz.


Absolutely a great gun no doubt not bashing the gun or the company I have shot alot of waterfowl with this gun. Have just found an issue that has left me not so trustworthy when that big flock comes in. I want 3 solid shots I can count on.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I sent my first Maxus back to browning 3 times the first year. The extractor would bend the brass when it cycled and load a second shell into the first. Sold it and picked up a new one. The new one needs cleaned about every 3 boxes or it'll start hanging up. 
All my buddies shoot the maxus and clean it before and after season w/o issue; I just seem to have bad luck.
I have a buddy with an A5 that works flawlessly. I have another who browning overnighted two A5s to in a matter of 4 days last year during a hunting trip. After the 3rd A5 wouldn't cycle they sent him a Maxus. No issues since.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BFG said:


> I have an X-2 and have had repeated cycling issues with it. I should buy a SureCycle for it, but whatever. For now, it shoots Kent ammo just fine, so I'll stick with that.
> 
> Sacrificing pattern though...Kent is about 3rd or 4th best out of that gun.


I bought a sure cycle for one of my X2s.. With the heavyspring it made things worse.. Had to use light spring.. Found out what the problem was.. The spring inside the gas piston breaks and or does not function properly.. First light loads start having problems, than heavier loads.. Having the piston sealed was the best thing I ever did for that gun.. I have put it through the ringer and have not had one cycling issue.. Runs 100 times cleaner as well.. 

I have another X2 that is the same way.. I am not going to buy the sure cycle kit just have the piston sealed.. 

That is why I was asking about the maxxus gas piston and what is in there. I know Browning went with a "Semi Sealed" piston, but from those whom I have talked to that understand gas systems said they could have done much better in the design.. I believe SRM does seal the pistons on Maxxus but not entirely sure..


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks! ^^^^

So where can I get the piston sealed? I love the gun, but it sucks when it doesn't cycle. LOL


----------



## pzman435 (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got the new Beretta A400 Xtreme Unico great gun shoulders great no kick at all even shooting the 3 1/2s blackclouds.


----------

